# PMSM Motor basics



## ashkar_malik (Mar 18, 2012)

Any good resources for traction motor PMSM type


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.leeson.com/documents/PMAC_Whitepaper.pdf 

A brief overview. From that, pick out some key words or phrases and search on them. There is a ton (thousands of hits) of information out there. I have seen some excellent university thesis papers published on the web (for free).


----------

